# Black blue green algae?



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

SO i was wondering if anyone has ever seen BLACK Blue/green Algae??  i found some on my substrate 2x now and i think one reason is because i have a lot of Flourish Black Sand mixed with a little bit of regular sized aquarium rocks and i think it just wasn't turned cleaned with the "wand" thing. but the reason i call it blue green algae is because it grows like it sort of blankets it but it stays low to the substrate. So i was just wondering if anyone has ever seen this??? oh and i have seen some on my Java fern wendlove that's attached to the top of my driftwood near the lights..but i cant find any info on this one. i do have a little bit of regular blue green algae i found in my tank last night but it looks normal green. thanks!


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html
http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes, one of them is Phormidium.
http://ecan.govt.nz/news-and-notices/news/pages/phormidium-inspections-220110.aspx


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Double posts.


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

hmm thanks alot! and it sux cause i also have alot of green and brown string algae taking over my tank with the BGA..ugh i think I'm bout to just tear up my entire tank and start over because it has become too much to deal with and i dont know how to get rid of it..even after several massive tank changes it has no affect..oh well thanks for the advice!


----------

